# IPC 8375 tot?



## medienszene (25. November 2005)

Hallo und schönen Abend an alle!

Ich habe mit meinem Notebook ein riesenproblem und ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen:

Wenn ich meinen Laptop starten will dann tut sich nichts mehr. Auch wenn ich zusätzlichen den Strom noch anschließe.

Es leuchtet lediglich das Stromlicht auf. Ich habe nun eine leise Ahnung dass es der Akku sein könnte da er ja vorher immer gut lief.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen denn es wäre jetzt nicht gut wenn ich einen Akku kaufen würde und dies aber nicht das eigentliche Problem war.

Vielen Dank


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wenn es der Akku währe würde er bei Stromzufuhr normal starten.
bau mal den Akku aus und probiers nochmal mit Stromanschluß.

chek mal ob alle Teile richtig sitzen (Festplatte, Akku, alle erternen Geräte abklemmen)

fährt denn der Lüfter an oder geht gar nichts? - dann ein Fall für die Reperatur (Garantie?)


Ein Gruß


----------

